# Mixed Use Lots and Walks



## bmccartney (Nov 28, 2009)

A local development company (Columbus, OH) has what they claim to be 47 acre lot, including buildings and walks and such. I've never taken on such a project before as it seems like a decent sized one because of all of the walks. They want a 1/4" trigger on salt because of a lawsuit last year and they're debating 1" and 2" for plowing. They want a per hour per equipment and per ton for salt bid. We've got two atv's for salting and plowing walks and 3 3/4 ton pickups. Do you guys think this will be enough and how much salt do you think? Should I suggest a season price or monthly price or go ahead and do it per hour like they're requesting? Thanks.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

with 3 pickups and 2 atvs, I would go for the hourly, you will make a killing......I'm sure some of the more seasoned plowsite members will have some better advice soon to come though, just hang tight.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

That looks like a very big area to clear with just pickups. If i was going to do it I would find some one with a loader. That place looks huge!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Not to mention all those sidewalks


----------



## bmccartney (Nov 28, 2009)

How would I go about finding someone with a loader?? Post on this site and craigslist? What would someone expect to make an hour or what would they want as a season rate or month to have it sit there as I assume it would?


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

bmccartney;894361 said:


> How would I go about finding someone with a loader?? Post on this site and craigslist? What would someone expect to make an hour or what would they want as a season rate or month to have it sit there as I assume it would?


Very general question, varies between towns....but you need more equipment, unless you plan on plowing there from start to finish...Rent a loader or sub out loader work....


----------



## bmccartney (Nov 28, 2009)

Would more trucks do it or is something bigger a must?


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

bmccartney;894373 said:


> Would more trucks do it or is something bigger a must?


Trucks will never push the wind-rows on a lot that size. You'll need at least a big tractor or a wheel loader.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Go with the hourly.

Talk to some construction guys who don't plow to start looking for a loader.

Plan on using at least 20 tons of salt a storm...Not familiar with your area/temps.

Trucks will only get the snow plowed so far. Check into a rear pull plow...search plowsite for examples

What kind of line of credit do you have with the bank? You might want to up it if you get it.

Get a contract drawn up by a lawyer...non-compete with the loader operator...

Oh yeah, one more thing to consider. Find a bobcat to assist around the curbs and walks.


And that will just be a good start for you. Isn't it a little late in the season to start this?


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Cash crop farmers with tractors and loaders would be a good place to look too. YOU NEED BIG IRON to push a lot that size.

Don't jump in until YOU feel comfortable with it.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry, I keep thinking of more.

Bobcat with a power broom would be the cats meow! Just my opinion.


----------



## bmccartney (Nov 28, 2009)

The complex manager says he's expecting to spend about $17k for plowing and salting for the winter...at a 1/4" trigger for ice and 2" for plowing...does that seem right? Like I said I've never bid anything this large but.... and yeah they contacted me at the end of last week. Evidentally they've been going through some ownership changes and now a business in California owns it but it all just seems a bit odd.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

yea it would do it for 17000 if it was just one section of those lots


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

bmccartney;894452 said:


> The complex manager says he's expecting to spend about $17k for plowing and salting for the winter...at a 1/4" trigger for ice and 2" for plowing...does that seem right? Like I said I've never bid anything this large but.... and yeah they contacted me at the end of last week. Evidentally they've been going through some ownership changes and now a business in California owns it but it all just seems a bit odd.


Tell him that sounds ok. If you're hourly and go over....WHO CARES. That is their problem that you couldn't convince mother nature to go easy on just this one lot.

Then they can payup and you'll have plenty of  money

HAHA


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

17,000? I don't see it happening. The only way that could be done, would be be for a caliber of contractor that have a rubber tire loader and box planted at the site, and basically does the lot at or near cost just to sell the salt. Now,...if you could get enough dependable subs in there at around 50/hour or so to help out, you'd be that much farther ahead.


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

If that has 47acres that need to plowed there is no way you can handle that with that equipment.

With the equipment listed you are looking at around 16hrs to complete the job. If you get hit with a storm over 6inches you are going to be over 24hrs.

Salt is going to be alot, I hope you have a large line of credit. I would say around 25tons, when the temp is warmer and could be up to 50 when its really cold.


----------



## bmccartney (Nov 28, 2009)

The entire lot is 47 acres, including buildings and walks and such. I'm seriously thinking about passing on it this year because it seems like a pretty big undertaking and I don't have the big equipment in place or subs lined up. In addition, I'm not sure how they will respond when their bill goes beyond $17k and I don't know that I want to be in the middle of a property management company and out of state owner fiasco when the snow starts flying and invoices come due. Even billing salt at cost with an estimated 20 tons/event and only three trucks capable of doing the lot in 15 hours, you're talking $6400/event. So they're expecting only three events? That doesn't include the salt they want to start going down at 1/4". Oh well maybe next year I'll have the nads to consider something like this.


----------



## duekster (Dec 9, 2009)

Use Google earth to measure the lots if you don't want to walk it. 

Good Luck. 

I was just contacted about some snow jobs down here in Texas and am completely lost as to where to start. I do have a few idea's but most of them come down to run....


----------



## pro seal (Oct 17, 2009)

if lot is on east side i could help you out or bid it and give you some of work. call rick 740-928-1439 or email [email protected]


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Um you better bid that:

By the Hour and Per ton of salt!

The only thing your 3 truck are going to do is hold the fule tanks for the equipment and run your guys to lunch.

You need some Loaders with push boxes.
I agree Id put a skid there to for doing the loading areas and also durning the day for the parking lanes.
A Dingo with a power broom or 4' push box would be great for the walks.


Im sorry, but i dont think your ready for this account if you really think 3 trucks would be good to go


----------

